# Kindersicherung



## lukas478 (18. April 2014)

Hallo,

 ich habe von meinen Eltern einen neuen Computer bekommen und meine Eltern möchten jetzt darauf die Salfeld Kindersicherung installieren. Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit diesem Programm? Kann man dann noch normale Seiten im Internet aufrufen oder gehen dann nur noch Kinderseiten? Ist das ein Problem bei Computerspielen wenn ich dann selber keine Adminrechte habe?

 Danke Lukas


----------



## Worrel (18. April 2014)

Zur Installation von Programmen braucht man eigentlich immer Adminrechte.
Das heißt, du mußt dann deine Eltern das jeweilige Programm installieren lassen.

Falls du auf eine Webseite nicht draufkommst, mußt du ebenfalls deine Eltern bitten, dir die entsprechende Seite freizuschalten.

Wie sehr das Surfen eingeschränkt ist, kommt darauf an, was in den Filtern eingestellt wurde. Wenn du nicht nur ausschliesslich auf "Kinderseiten" surfst, wird dort sehr wahrscheinlich eh noch die eine oder andere Anpassung vorgenommen werden müssen.


----------



## Herbboy (18. April 2014)

Ich kenne das Programm speziell nicht, aber generell kann man mit solchen Programmen sehr genau festlegen, was man im Internet noch alles machen darf und was nicht, auch einzelnen Programmen den zugriff erlauben oder verweigern und vor allem: bestimmte Uhrzzeiten festlegen, an denen man den PC benutzen darf oder eben auch nicht nutzen kann.

D.h. es hängt von Deinen Eltern ab, was genau da passiert. Und es kann sein, dass das Programm automatisch einiges an Websites für Erwachsene sperrt, aber bestimmt ist es nicht so krass, dass NUR reine Kinderseiten funktionieren - außer es gibt da vielleicht eine Voreinstellung zB "für Kinder bis 6", wo nur ganz wenige vom Hersteller auch geprüfte Websites zugelassen sind. Deine Eltern können aber auf jeden Fall einstellen, wie "streng" die Sperren sein sollen, bestimmt könnte man auch eine Liste machen mit Websites, die okay sind, und dann kann man nur diese aufrufen. Dann müsstest Du natürlich mit Deinen Eltern besprechen, welche Seiten du "brauchst" - z.B. auch pcgames.de  

Für Spiele sollte das an sich kein Problem sein, außer Du willst was neues installieren. Und VIELLEICHT müssen Deine Eltern auf die Games erst freigeben, die schon installiert sind und die Du spielen darfst, da weiß ich aber nicht bescheid, ob das wirklich so ist.


----------



## svd (18. April 2014)

"forum.pcgames.de" sollte aber definitiv von den Eltern geblockt werden. Das ist wahrlich kein Platz, um unbeschwert aufzuwachsen.
Das ginge voraussichtlich unnatürlich schnell und unter Mutationsgefahr.


----------



## MisterSmith (18. April 2014)

Was bin ich froh, dass es solche Programme zu meiner Zeit als Jugendlicher nicht gab. 



> Zahlreiche Zeitlimits
> Starker Internetfilter
> Sperrzeiten für PC/Internet
> Schutz vor MP3-Downloads
> ...



Das heißt, die Eltern können von einem anderen PC aus den gewünschten PC zu jedem Zeitpunkt überwachen.

Und so wie es aussieht, kann es gut sein, dass jedes einzelne Programme erst eine Freigabe bekommen muss, damit es gestartet werden kann.
Jedenfalls gab es in einem der Videos extra einen Reiter für Programme.

Salfeld Kindersicherung 2014 | Kinder sicher am PC


----------



## lukas478 (19. April 2014)

Danke für eure Antworten.

 Meine Eltern haben jetzt die Kindersicherung auf meinem neuen Computer installiert. Die Spiele funktionieren alle, aber ich kann selber nichts installieren. Die normalen Webseiten funktionieren auch alle, nur die nicht jugendfreien Seiten sind blockiert. 

 Blöd finde ich dass jetzt die Computerzeiten genau reglementiert sind und wenn die Zeit abgelaufen oder eine Sperrzeit erreicht ist dann fährt der Computer herunter. 

 Blöd finde ich auch dass da alles protokolliert wird. Wie das aber genau abläuft weis ich noch nicht.

 Ich hoffe jetzt dass sich keiner von meinen Freunden lustig macht wenn er die Kindersicherung auf meinem Computer bemerkt.


----------



## svd (19. April 2014)

Ach, da stehst du doch einfach drüber. 

Vlt. bist du noch zu jung, aber du darfst einem alten Sack ruhig glauben: "Im Prinzip ist es sch-egal, was die meisten Leute von dir halten."
Wirklich wichtig sind nur deine eigene Meinung, Familie, Partner, sehr gute Freunde und dein Arbeitgeber. 

Und begrenzte Zeit heißt nur, dass du sie, vorerst, besser einteilen musst. Und dich am besten nur auf wirklich gute Spiele konzentierst und intensiv spielst. Den ganzen Schrott links liegen lässt. Das muss kein Nachteil sein.


----------



## Worrel (19. April 2014)

lukas478 schrieb:


> Meine Eltern haben jetzt die Kindersicherung auf meinem neuen Computer installiert. Die Spiele funktionieren alle, aber ich kann selber nichts installieren. Die normalen Webseiten funktionieren auch alle, nur die nicht jugendfreien Seiten sind blockiert.


Dann ist ja soweit alles in Ordnung.



> Blöd finde ich dass jetzt die Computerzeiten genau reglementiert sind und wenn die Zeit abgelaufen oder eine Sperrzeit erreicht ist dann fährt der Computer herunter.


Wenn das ein Problem ist (wäre zum Beispiel schlecht, wenn plötzlich in einem MMO der Heiler oder Tank fehlen würde), dann kannst du das ja noch mal mit deinen Eltern besprechen (ob du zB am Raid Tag noch eine halbe Stunde Bonus kriegen könntest, wenn du dafür an den anderen Tagen Onlinezeit dafür einsparst)


----------



## MisterSmith (19. April 2014)

lukas478 schrieb:


> Blöd finde ich auch dass da alles protokolliert wird. Wie das aber genau abläuft weis ich noch nicht.


Es ist z. B. über die Fernsteuerung möglich, dass Eltern einen aktuellen Screenshot vom PC ihres Kindes abrufen können.


----------



## MisterSmith (19. April 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Dann ist ja soweit alles in Ordnung.


Ja klar, du hättest es als sagen wir mal 16 Jähriger bestimmt auch toll gefunden, bei jeder Installation eines Programms um eine Freigabe zu bitten. 

Gut, wenn die Eltern sich damit auskennen würden wäre es kein wirkliches Problem, aber wenn man für jedes Minitool erklären oder sich rechtfertigen muss, weshalb man dieses installieren will, wäre dies nicht so spaßig.


----------



## Worrel (19. April 2014)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Ja klar, du hättest es als sagen wir mal 16 Jähriger bestimmt auch toll gefunden, bei jeder Installation eines Programms um eine Freigabe zu bitten.


 Es geht hier nicht um die Frage, ob das gut, sinnvoll oder sonstwie zu bewerten ist, sondern darum, dem Threadersteller bei seinem Problem zu helfen.

Da er scheinbar normal surfen und seine Spiele spielen kann, ist nun mal diesbezüglich "alles in Ordnung" - egal, was man von diesem Programm hält.


----------



## MisterSmith (19. April 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Da er scheinbar normal surfen und seine Spiele spielen kann, ist nun mal diesbezüglich "alles in Ordnung" - egal, was man von diesem Programm hält.


Du hast unter anderem folgendes zitiert:


> , aber ich kann selber nichts installieren.


Und direkt darunter geschrieben "Dann ist ja *soweit* alles in Ordnung".

Kann ja sein, dass du es nicht so gemeint hast, aber sehr viel eindeutiger kann man es nicht schreiben.


----------



## Worrel (19. April 2014)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Du hast unter anderem folgendes zitiert:
> 
> Und direkt darunter geschrieben "Dann ist ja *soweit* alles in Ordnung".


 Wo ist das Problem?
Alles, was der TE im Moment braucht, hat er ja bereits installiert und das scheint ja auch alles zu laufen.

Zur Installation von Programmen schrob ich auch schon im ersten Posting:
"Das heißt, du mußt dann deine Eltern das jeweilige Programm installieren lassen."

Und wenn er was Sinnvolles neues installieren will, werden seine Eltern das auch für ihn tun.
Also ist doch "alles in Ordnung".


----------



## MisterSmith (19. April 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Und wenn er was Sinnvolles neues installieren will, werden seine Eltern das auch für ihn tun.


Zum einen woher willst du das wissen, kennst du sie? Und zum anderen sind die überwiegende Mehrheit der Spiele nichts sinnvolles, ergo kann er sich dann auch keine weitere Spiele mehr installieren, wollen wir hoffen, dass du unrecht hast.

Aber mir geht vor allem dieser etwas moralische Unterton ein wenig auf den Zeiger, solange es einem selbst nicht treffen kann sondern nur andere, ist es einfach den Leuten zu erklären, dass dies doch alles kein Problem wäre.


----------



## Worrel (19. April 2014)

Man kann zwar anderer Meinung über eine konkrete Entscheidung sein, aber wenn die Erziehungsberechtigten entscheiden, welche Software ihr Nachwuchs benutzen darf und welche nicht, ist das erst mal in Ordnung.

Da der TE schrieb: "Die Spiele funktionieren alle" und nicht bspweise "Meine ganzen Ego Shooter gehen nicht mehr!", traue ich den Eltern zu, daß sie auch weitere Spiele installieren werden - auch ohne sie persönlich zu kennen.

Und das hat nichts mit einem "moralischen Unterton" zu tun, sondern mit dem Anerkennen des Status der Erziehungsberechtigten.

Die Befürchtung, daß der TE keine Spiele mehr spielen könne, ist eben sowenig eingetreten wie die Beschränkung des Internets auf Teletubbie Niveau.

Alles weitere - zB (Un)Sinn und Zweck solcher Programme, Beschränkungen und mögliche Alternativ-Konzepte für Eltern - gehört in einen separaten Thread.


----------



## MisterSmith (19. April 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Man kann zwar anderer Meinung über eine konkrete Entscheidung sein, aber wenn die Erziehungsberechtigten entscheiden, welche Software ihr Nachwuchs benutzen darf und welche nicht, ist das erst mal in Ordnung.


Ja, wenn sie es beurteilen können, aber darum ging es nicht.

Sondern ich nehme manchen einfach nur nicht diese Haltung ab, von Leuten die eben keine solche Beschränkung zu befürchten haben.
Und Spiele spielen welche die meisten Eltern auch für ihren 18 Jährigen Sohn verbieten würden wenn sie es könnten.


----------

